# Portabilité d’eSim vers eSim (Sosh vers Free)



## esales (16 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir

Suite à une fin de promo chez Sosh et donc à l’augmentation consécutive, j’ai profité de la nouvelle offre Free intégrant la 5G (et 150Go).
J’ai donc souscrit au forfait à 19,90€ avec l’eSim directement. J’espérais obtenir la ligne plus rapidement. En effet,  normalement, le portage s’effectue en 3 jours ouvrés maximum voire 1 journée.
J’ai donc supprimé mon eSim Sosh pour y installer à la place l’eSim de Free. L’installation n’a pas pauser de problème particulier. Une fois l’eSim installée, j’ai effectué la mise à jour des données de l’opérateur (en version 45.1).
Malheureusement, après 24h sans connection, j’ai appelé le service client de Free, qui m’a indiqué que le portage s’effectuerait au bout de 7 jours (5 jours ouvrés). Selon Free, c’était la faute d’Orange.
J’ai tenté en vain de réinstaller une eSim Sosh, mais il semble que je n’ai plus accès au changement de carte SIM / eSim depuis le service client Sosh. Donc, ne pouvant plus accéder au réseau Orange, ne pouvant accéder au réseau Free, je me retrouve sans réseau mobile pendant 7 jours. Orange me propose de me renvoyer une carte SIM qu’une fois activée je pourrais transformer en eSim. Vu les délais, je n’y gagnerais rien.

Bref, j’ai pris une mauvaise décision par manque d’information. J’avais cherché mais rien trouvé sur le net avant de faire cette portabilité eSim vers eSim.
Je déconseille donc d’effectuer ce genre de portabilité. Je pense qu’il faut privilégier SIM vers eSim ou eSim vers SIM.


----------



## ericse (16 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Donc tu es toujours client eSim chez Sosh (puisque la portabilité n'est pas faite) mais tu ne peux pas réinstaller leur eSim, c'est ça?
Pas top comme service...


----------



## bubu16 (16 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

Je suis dans la même configuration actuellement, mais avec encore l’accès à ma e-SIM Sosh.

En fait, un iPhone peut contenir plusieurs e-SIM en même temps, mais une seule active a la fois.

Il ne fallait pas supprimer l’e-SIM Sosh (facile à dire après, c’est juste un constat).

De ce que j’ai compris (je suis tombé sur ce post en me posant ce genre de questions), l’e-SIM Free ne sera provisionnée qu’au moment de la portabilité effective, prévue pour moi mardi.

Côté Orange, demandez un renouvellement gratuit de carte e-sim depuis l’espace client ça devrait fonctionner 

bonne soirée


----------



## bubu16 (16 Décembre 2020)

bubu16 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis dans la même configuration actuellement, mais avec encore l’accès à ma e-SIM Sosh.
> 
> ...


(C’est dans le menu « Dépannage »)


----------



## SonyTEL (16 Décembre 2020)

L'antique carte SIM à encore une longue vie en vue !
Ont change de mobile, il faut 2 secondes chrono pour la mettre sur le nouveau mobile...
Et ça fonctionne à tous les coups ;-) Idem pour une portabilité.
L'eSIM est intéressant pour une deuxième ligne sur le même mobile.
J'ai dit une fois à mon médecin la nature humaine est compliquée...
Il m'a répondu : non elle est complexe !


----------



## esales (17 Décembre 2020)

SonyTEL a dit:


> L'antique carte SIM à encore une longue vie en vue !
> Ont change de mobile, il faut 2 secondes chrono pour la mettre sur le nouveau mobile...
> Et ça fonctionne à tous les coups ;-) Idem pour une portabilité.
> L'eSIM est intéressant pour une deuxième ligne sur le même mobile.
> ...


Et une semaine pour recevoir la carte SIM.


----------



## esales (17 Décembre 2020)

bubu16 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis dans la même configuration actuellement, mais avec encore l’accès à ma e-SIM Sosh.
> 
> ...


J'avoue que je n'y avais pas pensé...
J'aurais effectivement dû me simplement désactiver l'eSim Sosh et installer l'eSim Free pour être en sécurité. Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait stocker plusieurs eSim dans l'iPhone.
Je le saurais pour la prochaine fois et cela évitera peut-être que d'autres personnes se retrouvent dans mon cas.
Merci pour le conseil.

PS : Je n'arrive plus à accéder à la demande de renouvellement d'eSim et même dans ce cas, ne pouvant pas recevoir le SMS d'activation, je ne suis pas sur que cela soit possible...


----------



## bubu16 (17 Décembre 2020)

esales a dit:


> J'avoue que je n'y avais pas pensé...
> J'aurais effectivement dû me simplement désactiver l'eSim Sosh et installer l'eSim Free pour être en sécurité. Je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait stocker plusieurs eSim dans l'iPhone.
> Je le saurais pour la prochaine fois et cela évitera peut-être que d'autres personnes se retrouvent dans mon cas.
> Merci pour le conseil.
> ...


J’avoue l’avoir appris par hasard hier matin !

ah oui c’est vrai il faut un SMS de validation... le service client ne peut pas vous régénérer une e-sim par le chat ?


----------



## AntoineW59 (29 Janvier 2021)

Petite question ! As tu eu des soucis de connexion à iMessage par la suite ? Je suis exactement dans le même cas : Sosh → Free, esim vers esim
Merci d’avance !


----------



## AntoineW59 (29 Janvier 2021)

Hello
Petite question :
As tu eu des soucis pour iMessage ? 
moi ma nouvelle esim free ne veut pas activer iMessage ....
Merci d’avance !


----------

